# Best Pen Vise for Drill Press?



## AlexL

I need a good pen vise and I was wondering what you all think is the best available. I was on the list for a Paul Huffman vise but I know he's not making any more right now.

I have one of these from Woodcraft but there is so much play it is hard to get a centered hole on both ends of the blank.







My dad wants to get me one of these from PSI





Does anyone here use this one? Is it any good? Any other suggestions?
Anyone want to sell me there Paul Huffman vise? 

Thanks for your help,


----------



## 1080Wayne

Alex  
   You might want to consider Rockler`s Pen press/Drilling jig . It will hold a rectangular or round blank firmly . Waune


----------



## workinforwood

The PSI one has the same amount of play as the woodcraft one you are showing.  If you put a block under the wood, regardless which vise, the play is removed because there is no down pressure on the vise.  The woodcraft vise sucks because it won't open wide enough for a really large blank.  The PSI one will fit a larger blank, but the PSI one sucks because of the way the rod screws into the plate in the center and is held by a screw.  Over time the threading gets trashed in the aluminim.  Most likely that is because of not having a block under the wood to prevent downpressure on the sides of the vise.  You get lazy..and the vise pays you back for it.  Both vises drill accurate when used properly and drilled with a press that is set up dead on 90.  I own them both and the Huffman too!  Paul send you instruction and his instructions state to block up the pen blank in the vise, watch the threading, oil it and all that.  Basically it looks like he is saying if you are lazy, his vise can go to crap the same way.  It all makes sense.  His vice is great...definitely better than the other too, but for me, it's better only because of the handle and the blank size it will allow...the accuracy is no different in my press.  Oh...the Huffman vise doesn't get all the shavings trapped in the bottom because it holds the wood out to the side...that's another big bonus.  I recommend, stay on the list...buy either of those in the meantime.  I use the PH vise in the press and the woodcraft vise for portable barrel trimming.  I do not hold a blank in my hands when trimming a barrel.


----------



## flyingmelon

I have the one in the top pic. I agree pretty sloppy. For ones that I need to be right down the middle on I drill on the lathe.  I found with the Woodcraft on I needed to tighten the assembly every so often. Bought a bottle of lock-tight and haven't had a problem since, but it still isn't precise.
Russ


----------



## rwyoung

I do not have the track record of you guys but I have had good luck on even small half inch blanks using an 8 inch hand screw and modified jaws.

However a proper self-centering vice would be much quicker.  You could go all out and get a self centering machinist vice (http://www.mcmaster.com/#4980a11/=18vfe4) but they are quite pricey.  And I believe you would still need to fabricate a set of grooved jaws.


----------



## workinforwood

Better move fast Alex...Tex just posted a Huffman in the classifieds for a steal!!!


----------



## AlexL

workinforwood said:


> Better move fast Alex...Tex just posted a Huffman in the classifieds for a steal!!!


 
Thanks for the tip but I missed it by 20 minutes


----------



## keithlong

Being a newbie here I just made myself a jig out of scrap lumber. I cut the base piece the same size as the table on my drill press and then i cut 2 pieces of wood 2 inches high and placed one along the backside of the base and attached the other piece to the end of that one making a L shape. I tried it out this afternoon and it works great. I just stand the blank in the corner and clamp it to the jig with a c clamp. When I have the blank centered under the drill bit i then clamp the base to the drill press table. I drilled 8 blanks this afternoon and I never had to move the jig at all. I will try to make pics tomorrow and post them. Cost was just some wood screws and a little glue.


----------



## chriselle

keithlong said:


> Being a newbie here I just made myself a jig out of scrap lumber. I cut the base piece the same size as the table on my drill press and then i cut 2 pieces of wood 2 inches high and placed one along the backside of the base and attached the other piece to the end of that one making a L shape. I tried it out this afternoon and it works great. I just stand the blank in the corner and clamp it to the jig with a c clamp. When I have the blank centered under the drill bit i then clamp the base to the drill press table. I drilled 8 blanks this afternoon and I never had to move the jig at all. I will try to make pics tomorrow and post them. Cost was just some wood screws and a little glue.



I've used this from day one.  I build a new jig every once in a while when the bottom starts getting too ratty.  The best accuracy is on the lathe but I use the DIY unit 90% most of the time.


----------



## Rangertrek

*PSI Press*

I have the PSI press.  No matter what I did, I had a few problems getting a good hole in the blank.  My drill press was also a little sloppy.  I took the advise of others here at IAP and converted to drilling on the lathe.  It takes a little bit longer to set up; but, all my problems are gone.  I now drill all my blanks on the lathe and have good results with this method.


----------



## Paul in OKC

PSSSSSSSST, you are number 26ish right now, if you still want one of mine. I will get to you in the next two weeks!


----------



## AlexL

Paul in OKC said:


> PSSSSSSSST, you are number 26ish right now, if you still want one of mine. I will get to you in the next two weeks!


 
Yayyyy!!!:biggrin: Yes I still want it! Let me know when it's ready and I'll have my dad paypal you the money

Thanks, alex


----------



## Texatdurango

AlexL said:


> I need a good pen vise and I was wondering what you all think is the best available. I was on the list for a Paul Huffman vise but I know he's not making any more right now.
> 
> I have one of these from Woodcraft but there is so much play it is hard to get a centered hole on both ends of the blank.


Alex, I would like to add something to this conversation that I think is commonly overlooked since everyone focuses on the vice itself and seldom anything else.  

If the table on your drill press is off just a fraction either side to side or front to rear you WILL get a mis-aligned hole in your blank regardless of which vice is used assuming the vice is sitting flat on the table. Had a friend who cussed his jig left and right until we aligned his table to the press, now he drills straight blanks! 

I would check the table alignment before spending a penny on another vice.


----------



## Sabaharr

I have a small Crapsman tabletop drill press that I started with. The table on it must be warped bacause my pen vise rocked when sitting in the center of it. I had to turn the table to the side and put the vise on the table edge to get it to sit flat. Well that inconvience, coupled with a very short stroke that required me to drill part way then crank up the table, led to a full size Ridgid drill press. It took several tries but I think I have the table 90 degrees to the drill now. The vise I use has a handle mechanism that you pull over to lock the blank in. It also has an adjustable threaded bolt to set the clamping pressure and width between the jaws. I got it at Woodcraft and have recently seen it in their catalog. After getting the new drill press I havn't had any centering problems.:clown:


----------



## Paul in OKC

Texatdurango said:


> Alex, I would like to add something to this conversation that I think is commonly overlooked since everyone focuses on the vice itself and seldom anything else.
> 
> If the table on your drill press is off just a fraction either side to side or front to rear you WILL get a mis-aligned hole in your blank regardless of which vice is used assuming the vice is sitting flat on the table. Had a friend who cussed his jig left and right until we aligned his table to the press, now he drills straight blanks!
> 
> I would check the table alignment before spending a penny on another vice.



True, true.


----------



## workinforwood

Right....the Huffman vise requires a base and that base will need to be true and square as well.  It's like buying a hand plane...even the $500 ones require tuning on a sheet of glass.  You must verify the tool is square and then that the accessory is square to the tool.  First vice I ever bought was the PSI and I had to Joint the wood on the vise as it was not square to the jaws.  Then it worked great until the aluminum threading trashed out.


----------



## AlexL

Texatdurango said:


> Alex, I would like to add something to this conversation that I think is commonly overlooked since everyone focuses on the vice itself and seldom anything else.
> 
> If the table on your drill press is off just a fraction either side to side or front to rear you WILL get a mis-aligned hole in your blank regardless of which vice is used assuming the vice is sitting flat on the table. Had a friend who cussed his jig left and right until we aligned his table to the press, now he drills straight blanks!
> 
> I would check the table alignment before spending a penny on another vice.


 
Thanks George, after reading the posts me and my dad checked the drill press table and it seems good. First we used a 8" machinist square and a drill rod and it checked OK. then we used the coat hanger trick and it touched evenly all around the table. Then we used a 6" hole saw and just barely touched a piece of mdf and the cut looked even all the way around. Does anyone have another way to check the square of the table to the chuck? alex


----------



## jaylopez

AlexL said:


> I need a good pen vise and I was wondering what you all think is the best available. I was on the list for a Paul Huffman vise but I know he's not making any more right now.
> 
> ...
> 
> Does anyone here use this one? Is it any good? Any other suggestions?
> Anyone want to sell me there Paul Huffman vise?
> 
> Thanks for your help,



I got my Paul Huffman vise last month, but just got around to setting it up.  Holy cow, this thing is awesome.   It blows away the 2 different vises I bought from Woodcraft.  I was on Paul's waitlist for a few months, but it was worth it.  Awesome equipment.  

Jay


----------



## leehljp

A tip that has been posted before but I did not see it in this thread:

1. Take your vise, close to the point of almost touching the drill bit. 
2. Turn the handles on the DP until the bit is about 2 inches into the vise.
3. Tighten the vise tight against the drill bit until it clamps the drill bit and holds as the DP handles is released. 
4. The DP will retract, lifting the vise.
5. Lower the vise by turning the DP handle and Align the DP table to the bottom of the vise. 
6. Clamp the vise to the table and release the vise's grip on the drill bit. 

Alignment should be complete.

7. Add blank and drill.


----------



## Chris Bar

I normally will not recommend any Sears products BUT, they have a vise with removable jaws that has three sizes of notches, the middle of which works fine for blanks. The jaws can be opened/closed quickly and pressure is applied via a cam lever, providing a fairly stong grip, which is not as tight as a screw but a lot faster. Bought mine perhaps 30 years ago, and it still works well enough that I do not plan to order a _pen blank only_ vise. It is useful for other applications and, perhaps, still considerably cheaper.


----------



## panini

Can't go wrong with a Paul Huffman pen vise...


----------



## Bugware

Cant find Paul Hoffman vice in UK.

This looks a bit flimsey. http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-Quick-Action-Pen-Blank-Vice-655637.htm

Should I avoid?


Neil.


----------



## jaylopez

Bugware said:


> Cant find Paul Hoffman vice in UK.
> 
> This looks a bit flimsey. http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-Quick-Action-Pen-Blank-Vice-655637.htm
> 
> Should I avoid?
> 
> 
> Neil.



That is one of the 2 that I bought from Woodcraft.  It was ok, but was a pain to adjust when you where switching woodblanks of different sizes.  You have to spin the bolt and locking nut so that the lever engages properly.  It also can't handle really large blanks.  And putting a piece of scrap wood under a blank was hard because you have to use a very thin piece and slide it in from the right, or drop one in from the top and carefully position it.  When you get shavings in the middle of the unit, it's not easy to get out unless you use a vacuum.

The Paul Huffman Vise is sold by Paul Huffman on this website.  If he is still making them, he will put you on a waiting list and let you know when it's ready.  His is much better than the one you are considering, but if you can't get his, the one you are looking as is the better of the 2 that I got from Woodcraft.

Paul's Profile on this website:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=360


First one from Woodcraft.  Don't like it because it flexes a lot:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=143609&FamilyID=4365

Second one from Woodcraft.  Same as the one you are considering:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=148457&FamilyID=20440


----------



## Bugware

Thanks for the tip. I bought a scroll chuck yesterday so i can try drilling the blank on the lathe. The chuck was on offer so not much more expensive than a vice.

Neil.


----------



## Chris Bar

OK, where is a picture of the Huffman vise. Always ready to explore new worlds (since the one I use does not premit to really snug-it-up like a screw vise).
Just read the upper post...make sure you are aligned between the head and tail stock or you will cuss your new chuck.  Might be some other specific advise for lathe drilling that would make success forthcoming much sooner.


----------



## JimMc7

Chris Bar said:


> OK, where is a picture of the Huffman vise.<snip>


 
I'm sure there's a larger image somewhere, but you can get a teaser look at *Paul in OKC*'s avatar.


----------



## arw01

I've not bought any vises yet, but I am a sucker for anodized aluminum!

What I've started doing is using the standard drill press vise, putting the straight sides of the blank into the vise jaws.  I think bring down the bit and align the blanks side to the bit itself (hence the need for a straight side on the blank.

Then I privot the vise to center the blank under the bit and drill away.  Takes about 20 seconds and it's straight.


----------



## jaylopez

Chris Bar said:


> OK, where is a picture of the Huffman vise. Always ready to explore new worlds (since the one I use does not premit to really snug-it-up like a screw vise).
> Just read the upper post...make sure you are aligned between the head and tail stock or you will cuss your new chuck.  Might be some other specific advise for lathe drilling that would make success forthcoming much sooner.



I made a jig for the Paul Huffman Vise to fit onto my drill press table.  It can slide left/right a bit by loosening the knobs, and forward/back in the tracks.  I made it with this adjustment so I could raise/lower the table and still have the ability to put a center punch rod in the drill press, then drop it into the vise, spin the vise knob to clamp the rod, then tighten down the jig to the table for perfect centering.


----------

